# Question for electricians in Canada (drug testing)



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

You can't just be randomly tested like in the US. You have to be given notice ahead of time. I moved from Ontario recently and I honestly had never heard of anyone getting drug tested. All kinds of people on jobsites blaze in their off time. Some of the crappier ones, blaze on the clock.

Here in AB I am doing industrial work and industrial clients depending on the site, ask for the employees to be drug screened. AFAIK mostly for oilfield related sites. It is not the policy of the company itself to drug test. The guys in the other divisions of the company, commercial, service, etc, don't have to ever go to a place where they will have to pass a drug test. I personally quit smoking weed a few months ago and although I had lots of fun, I'm glad to be done now. I feel great.

Let's leave the politics of drug testing out of this. By the way, if you are thinking of becoming an apprentice in Ontario, just don't. Either move out here or find something else you'd enjoy doing.


----------



## Urpes (Jan 3, 2013)

*...*



Vintage Sounds said:


> You can't just be randomly tested like in the US. You have to be given notice ahead of time. I moved from Ontario recently and I honestly had never heard of anyone getting drug tested. All kinds of people on jobsites blaze in their off time. Some of the crappier ones, blaze on the clock.
> 
> Here in AB I am doing industrial work and industrial clients depending on the site, ask for the employees to be drug screened. AFAIK mostly for oilfield related sites. It is not the policy of the company itself to drug test. The guys in the other divisions of the company, commercial, service, etc, don't have to ever go to a place where they will have to pass a drug test. I personally quit smoking weed a few months ago and although I had lots of fun, I'm glad to be done now. I feel great.
> 
> Let's leave the politics of drug testing out of this. By the way, if you are thinking of becoming an apprentice in Ontario, just don't. Either move out here or find something else you'd enjoy doing.




Appreciate the answer. Can I ask why you advise that I don't become one?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Lots of desperate people fighting over a limited number of jobs
Low pay and generally no benefits without being unionised, so there are lots of employers who take advantage of this to hire whichever idiot will work for the least money
Low job security due to large number of idiots willing to accept lower pay than you and replace you if someone perceives you to step out of line
Lots of employers who expect you to turn a blind eye while they break the rules because "hey at least you have a job"
Insane 3:1 journeyman to apprentice ratio mandated by law
Insane cost of living - 13% HST on everything, astronomical car insurance rates, cost of owning a home or condo
High provincial debt
Dying industrial sector
All three major provincial political parties are frighteningly psychotic
Federal government has recently launched a system to bring "skilled trades immigrants" to Canada which will affect the whole country but particularly exacerbate the problems Ontario already has by bringing in a pile of unqualified hacks who will accept less pay and crappier conditions than you will, and who will not have to go through the 9000 hour apprenticeship you will.


Some of the reasons I left.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Sounds as if it's not all that bad here in the US after all. Aside from the silly and unnecessary drug testing done all over the country. 

It is truly a shame for a person to lose their livelihood over a few puffs from a joint.
This happens every day. It is wrong and should be addressed today. Right now!


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Vintage Sounds said:


> You can't just be randomly tested like in the US. You have to be given notice ahead of time.
> 
> 
> > Only true to an extent. If it is in your employee handbook/guidelines/manual....whatever the company wants to call it.....and you sign to the fact, then random testing can ( and IS ) a condition of employment for LOTS of companies in Canada, especially in AB.
> ...


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

By the way, I'm not saying don't become an apprentice. I'm just saying, don't become an apprentice in _Ontario._


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

First of all, drop the attitude. I would never hire somebody who bases a career choice on drug testing. 

I can't take you seriously. This question is even worse than the guy who asks me how much I pay before he even asks if I'm hiring.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

^^^^Was kind of my thoughts too. I know so many guys who can't travel to AB because they can't lay off the weed yet they get pissed at me when I go west and make 3 grand or so a week. Attitude is right :laughing:. 

I'm not judging anyone here....if you enjoy the chronic, fine, not my business.....but if it comes to, " I'm not giving up weed just so I can have a good paying job" then its time to straighten out your freakin priorities.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

> Can I ask why you advise that I don't become one?


It is VERY hard to get your foot in the door and find an apprenticeship in Ontario because of the ratio. Unless you have a background with experience, have taken a pre-apprenticeship program or your family member has pull in a company, you have next to no chance, and even then its tough.

I have never heard of drug testing ever happening in the trade in ontario


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Not in NS either.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

I've heard of some camps up north that supposedly require drug testing, but otherwise, I've never heard of any company that requires it as a condition of work.

I think it's been said before, but you can't just be randomly tested.. you have to have previously agreed as a condition of employment. Even at that, if there's no real safety issue, it may be invalid and could be challenged... but who would, it's your job. If you challenge it, obviously they'll find another way to get rid of you.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I didn't read the thread, but I had an enjoyable New Years, so I'm hoping I don't get a random test until maybe the 2nd week of January :whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Drugs are bad mmmmmkay?. Ask Cletis :laughing:.
Do like I do. :drink::drink::drink:


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

You gotta be on something to do what we do.......


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Just get hired and don't get caught that is the best answer I can give you.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> I've heard of some camps up north that supposedly require drug testing, but otherwise, I've never heard of any company that requires it as a condition of work.
> 
> I think it's been said before, but you can't just be randomly tested.. you have to have previously agreed as a condition of employment. Even at that, if there's no real safety issue, it may be invalid and could be challenged... but who would, it's your job. If you challenge it, obviously they'll find another way to get rid of you.


There are other places around AB that do pre-access drug testing.. Usually post incident as well, for all involved.. There are other companies out there that can call you up and say "Can you be in for a test on tomorrow morning?" If you "can't" go, then it is off to their counselling classes or whatever their course of action is (suspension, termination, etc)..

It's pretty easy decision to be made though.. If you don't want the "hastle" of a drug test, or the chance of random/post incident testing, there are 3 options... Quit doing what you do, and work in those places... Chance it and keep doing what you do in your own time, after all it is your own time... Don't work in those areas/for those companies..


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

You can 'feel' however you like, but the simple fact is that no one HAS to hire you. Period. Some places don't allow cigarette smoking either. Heck, they can base their decision simply on whether they 'like' you. Fair? Who ever promised life was fair?

Fact is, there is no easy way to determine whether most drugs 'impair' you or not. Most tests can only tell if there's the stuff in you - they have no way of telling how long it's been there. The wacky tabaccy will fail you long after the high is gone.

Have an accident, and both the employer and the hospital will test you. Lots of luck collecting disability or workmans' comp if you test positive. 

I like the way dopers so casually assert that 'everyone does it' - yet, when we actually put it up for a vote, the measures very often fail. Why would 'everyone' vote to make themselves criminals?

There's the rub. Booze is legal. Pot is not. Why would I want to hire an admitted criminal? Would you want to hire a thief, a molester, or a doper? Or, would you prefer to hire the law-abiding?


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Amish Electrician said:


> I like the way dopers so casually assert that 'everyone does it' - yet, when we actually put it up for a vote, the measures very often fail. Why would 'everyone' vote to make themselves criminals?
> 
> There's the rub. Booze is legal. Pot is not. Why would I want to hire an admitted criminal? Would you want to hire a thief, a molester, or a doper? Or, would you prefer to hire the law-abiding?


Smoking pot is MUCH closer to drinking alcohol, than being a molester.

And the original poster is from Canada, where a large percentage of the population actually does smoke pot, or believe it should be legalized, taxed and regulated. There must be controlling interests maintaining the illegality, because surveys and studies overwhelmingly show Canadians support decriminalization.

I live in Vancouver, and most times I go out, I smell marijuana smoke. Everyone's doing it. I don't now, but I used to smoke it heavily when I was younger. 

I believe if there wasn't such pressure from the American Government and it's agencies, we would have legalized/decriminalized a long time ago.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I didn't read the thread, but I had an enjoyable New Years, so I'm hoping I don't get a random test until maybe the 2nd week of January.


 Been snorting breath mints again, huh?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

My family doctor and I were talking about marijuana when I went for my physical.
His question was regarding the *legalization* of pot in Colorado and Washington. Taking the word "*legal*" to mean exactly that.

Say a person visits either state and consumes pot legally. Then returns to a state that does not have legal marijuana.

Did this person break any law?
Can a positive drug test for marijuana be grounds for action? Termination?

Since the person did not break any laws, there could be legal repercussion for terminations or other penalties an employer or other entity might impose.
In other words, he (the doctor) was of the opinion that employers and others that do drug test would have to re-think their policy concerning marijuana.
Maybe these new laws in Colorado and Washington will have impact on every single state?
This is going to come up and I am waiting to see what happens when someone sues over a wrongful termination? 

Business owners. How would you address this issue? It is going to be an issue sooner than later. How will you respond?

Great to have a doctor you can actually talk to BTW.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Still illegal on federal level, besides all this talk wants me to have a "safety" meeting


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not really against you smoking weed, but everyone I know that smokes it is usually half ********.

I know you think it doesn't affect you, but it does and believe me when I say everyone around you knows you're a moron stoner. Quit being a child and stop smoking marijuana, or get a job fit for a child and leave the good ones for the sober guys.


----------



## al_smelter (Jan 25, 2011)

You are bound by the laws of the state in which you are in at the time. Smoking a joint in Colorado is legal THERE. But as soon as you return to your state in which it is illegal, you are bound by those laws. If your jobsite is in that state and it is legal to drug test, and illegal to partake, you are screwed. It has been tried in court already (I'll look for the court case tonight at home if I remember). The plaintiff lost and the termination stood.

Same applies for things like concealed carry (or any other law). You are bound by whatever that state has passed into law. 

You just ain't going to win on a technicality. Ditch the dope, go to work. Have a beer after work.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

If you smoke weed in Colorado and get tested in a state that doesn't have the same law then the company has all the right to fire you.That state and feds don't follow that law. If you want to smoke weed and work move to Colorado until then wait until your state approves the legalization/decriminalization of marijuana. In my opinion they should make it legal.Its harmless compared to alcohol. I've been around a lot of alcoholics in my life and I sure you that alcohol is the "gateway drug".


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> My family doctor and I were talking about marijuana when I went for my physical.
> His question was regarding the *legalization* of pot in Colorado and Washington. Taking the word "*legal*" to mean exactly that.
> 
> Say a person visits either state and consumes pot legally. Then returns to a state that does not have legal marijuana.
> ...


How would you prove that you smoked pot only in Colorado and not in a state that is not legal. I doubt a pothead will only smoke in Colorado and not when he gets back home. Casual pot smokers are very rare. If someone is a casual pot smoker they better get a few drug tests documented before their trip to Colorado to prove that they only smoked in Colorado. Still a long shot.You sir are FIRED!!!!


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

If it's a condition of your employment, it has nothing to do where you consumed something.

As far as I know, it's not illegal to have THC in your system, it's illegal to be in possession of THC. Although where I live, if you're in possession of just a small amount, even that won't get you in trouble, even though it's technically illegal. Police don't bother in Vancouver, they have bigger issues to deal with than potheads.

It's not about Federal/Provincial/State laws, it's a condition of employment that your body be free of specific things. That could even be alcohol, even though it's legal!


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Is employment handled by the federal or a state government? If the federal government doesn't acknowledge the law can they still fire you even in Colorado?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

ElectricBrent said:


> It is VERY hard to get your foot in the door and find an apprenticeship in Ontario because of the ratio. Unless you have a background with experience, have taken a pre-apprenticeship program or your family member has pull in a company, you have next to no chance, and even then its tough.
> 
> I have never heard of drug testing ever happening in the trade in ontario


Why is everyone so concerned with the 3 to 1 ratio? It's a good thing! Otherwise all the EC's would be hiring apprentices and eventually there would be too many journeymen without work because the apprentices will be doing it all.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

So ... what cheese to the potheads want to have with their whine?

BS and double-talk all you like, it's not something you or I get to have any say on. Employer can choose whom to hire. You can choose where to work. It's that simple. 

I have a simple policy: Not on my jobs, not on my payroll, not among those whom I must depend upon. Period.

Oh, I have plenty of other 'unreasonable' policies. Such as: I won't work with you if we can't communicate. 

What? Dopers are clever, they can hide stuff, no one will know? Lovely. Let's start off our relationship with deceit. That's always a good beginning.

I will not lie, cheat, steal - nor will I tolerate those who do. That's the honor code we all should strive to follow. If your ethic instead is "I can do anything I want, and have a god-given right to lie, hide, and whine about it," we're done here. 

The laws are wrong? Sure... just what i want ... someone who thinks 'laws' are for someone else. That really inspires me with confidence that they'll follow code.

You want to find sympathy .... look for it in the dictionary. 

In a like manner, customers get to impose their standards. They want to test, it's their call. They can keep looking until they find a contractor they can work with.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> ...I have a simple policy: Not on my jobs, not on my payroll, not among those whom I must depend upon. Period....


 Unless you routinely drug test all your employees, I would bet money you've got had it on your payroll, and among those whom you must depend upon, without ever knowing it.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Great Amish is going to drug test all his workers now. See what you guys started. Fun Facto you know Amish people grow marijuana without electricity. Only natural sunlight.


----------



## Hawkeye_Pierce (Apr 3, 2008)

so heres my question. If you work for the government in colorado, can they fire you off a piss test? They made it legal so does that mean cops, dept of works, etc can embrace it? 


Also OP you sound like an addict to me. Youre choosing a substance over work. Even if it is not that often - youre making decisions based on a substance. 

If I was offered a good job and temperance was required then temperance it is.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Urpes, I gotta be honest here. Your question pi$$es me off and I'll tell you why. Most everybody on this site take this profession seriously. And that's what it is, a profession, since we are professionals or in the midst of becoming professionals.

We have studied our a$$es off, worked in extreme conditions, worked for complete a$$holes, probably injured ourselves, have had highs and lows, droughts and prosperity but this profession is in our blood. Before I wrote my Master's exam, I virtually locked myself in a trailer for six weeks and blew my brains out on electrical code. I have the marks to prove my effort was worthwhile.

And here's something else to consider: Every day we are on the job, people put their faith in us. If an accountant screws up he has maybe cost somebody some money. If WE screw up we could injure or even kill somebody.

If you haven't got the idea yet, I take my profession seriously.

Now you come along and say, "I think I want to be an electrician but it might interfere with smoking dope". That REALLY pi$$es me off.

I have this to say to you: Either grow up or get a job at the mall. I hear they're hiring.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> Been snorting breath mints again, huh?


Bathsalts are all the rage!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> Urpes, I gotta be honest here. Your question pi$$es me off and I'll tell you why. Most everybody on this site take this profession seriously. And that's what it is, a profession, since we are professionals or in the midst of becoming professionals.
> 
> We have studied our a$$es off, worked in extreme conditions, worked for complete a$$holes, probably injured ourselves, have had highs and lows, droughts and prosperity but this profession is in our blood. Before I wrote my Master's exam, I virtually locked myself in a trailer for six weeks and blew my brains out on electrical code. I have the marks to prove my effort was worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Very well written!!!!!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> ...Also OP you sound like an addict to me. Youre choosing a substance over work....


 The OP mentions having just graduated, I'm assuming highschool. I don't think he's an addict, more than likely he's just young. 

I remember having similar rants against The Man trying to hold me down. Now I just rant about snow-plow drivers.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

99cents said:


> Urpes, I gotta be honest here. Your question pi$$es me off and I'll tell you why. Most everybody on this site take this profession seriously. And that's what it is, a profession, since we are professionals or in the midst of becoming professionals.
> 
> We have studied our a$$es off, worked in extreme conditions, worked for complete a$$holes, probably injured ourselves, have had highs and lows, droughts and prosperity but this profession is in our blood. Before I wrote my Master's exam, I virtually locked myself in a trailer for six weeks and blew my brains out on electrical code. I have the marks to prove my effort was worthwhile.
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

cdnelectrician said:


> Why is everyone so concerned with the 3 to 1 ratio? It's a good thing! Otherwise all the EC's would be hiring apprentices and eventually there would be too many journeymen without work because the apprentices will be doing it all.


I completely agree. Once you either have an apprenticeship or are a journeyman it rocks, journeymen are in demand in Ontario for a reason and the ratio is it. I hated the ratio while looking for my first job but realized after that long term it will keep me in a job with fair pay.

And well said 99cents, this thread is caused by one of the most unprofessional questions I have ever heard. I do not support anyone smoking pot period, nevermind entering a jobsite high and putting everyone around you in danger as well. Do whatever you want on your own time just don't involve me in it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

This thread is proof that marijuana is still misunderstood and most are just posting what they have heard from some other source. I can say from personal experience the following regarding pot and people who smoke pot.

1) Not everyone that smokes pot is a pot head. 
2) Pot used at home after work has ZERO implications on the job. Zero.
3) Most people against pot have never tried it and do not know squat about it.
4) You cannot tell the difference between a user and a non-user.
5) Marijuana does have medicinal qualities and it is proven.
6) The new marijuana laws will impact every single state in this country like it or not. JMHO. A good attorney and marijuana being a legal drug within the US boarders is going to get a nice little settlement in court. (This case will come sooner than later)
Like it or not. Marijuana is here to stay. 
Those who lump marijuana users as lazy bums have much to learn.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> This thread is proof that marijuana is still misunderstood and most are just posting what they have heard from some other source. I can say from personal experience the following regarding pot and people who smoke pot.
> 
> 1) Not everyone that smokes pot is a pot head.
> 2) Pot used at home after work has ZERO implications on the job. Zero.
> ...


You make me sick


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

LegacyofTroy said:


> You make me sick


 Hope you don't drink, because that's a heck of a stone you're casting.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hawkeye_Pierce said:


> so heres my question. If you work for the government in colorado, can they fire you off a piss test? They made it legal so does that mean cops, dept of works, etc can embrace it?
> 
> 
> Also OP you sound like an addict to me. Youre choosing a substance over work. Even if it is not that often - youre making decisions based on a substance.
> ...


i like how people think pot is legal now in those states. guess how much the federal government cares about colorados little legalization law...not one single flying f*ck


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> This thread is proof that marijuana is still misunderstood and most are just posting what they have heard from some other source. I can say from personal experience the following regarding pot and people who smoke pot.
> 
> 1) Not everyone that smokes pot is a pot head.
> 2) Pot used at home after work has ZERO implications on the job. Zero.
> ...


you are dealing with absolutes in these statements which makes them impossible to be true. if you used words like ''usually'' and ''most of the time'' or ''often'' i'd agree with you about 100% but the way it reads now i just can't. i'm fairly young (29) and i still have some friends that are habitual pot smokers and it is absolutely untrue to say it didn't affect them. and it's not necessarily a negative affect either. some are straight up ******** stoner types that work at pizza hut and some are high functioning corporate cogs for huge businesses. i think people should do whatever blows their hair back in the privacy of their home but i don't want to bet my life on it if they're working with me. that brings up another point. what's worse smoking weed in your home after work or getting chit faced drunk and coming to work too hungover to speak


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

To me, it's a matter of asking yourself a simple question:

What do I control in my life and what controls me?

The original poster claimed that he only smokes pot once a month. Then he went into a rant about pot smoking and how it is going to influence his career choice. It's quite clear to me that pot is controlling his decisions, not the other way around.

Comparisons between weed and alcohol are valid. I have spent enough time around pot smokers and alcoholics alike to know that, when they get defensive and feel a need to assert their "right" to use or abuse, they have a problem. Someone who has the odd toke or drink doesn't get militant about it.

Pot is NOT harmless. Like almost anything else it's a matter of degree.

The original poster asked about drug testing in the workplace and, based on what he said, there isn't a chance in hell I would hire the guy. I would say the same thing to a any guy who didn't seem to have reasonable control over his lifestyle for whatever reason.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I used to smoke pot until 2003 or maybe 2004. I got busted with 1/2 oz. Spent time on probation for a year. I tried a toke or 2 after probation but it was not the same. When smoking it , I could do things for a long time. Like I would learn programming easier, I could dog a 100' long trench and not feel the need to complain.
But I am off of it now and never looked back. I am though a heavy beer drinker when I am off work, so I guess I found another crutch.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> what's worse smoking weed in your home after work or getting chit faced drunk and coming to work too hungover to speak


It's definitely worse for your body to get drunk.. nobody has died from THC poisoning, but alcohol is definitely toxic and in pretty small amounts.

Sucks coming to work the next day with a big hang over.. worse case of a hang over from pot would be a little groggy.. kind of a trance/zoned out/meditative type of consciousness. 

Also worth noting that I've never seen anyone become aggressive on pot, but the opposite of alcohol. 

But it's also a weak argument to compare pot to alcohol. I think they should both be controlled, taxed and consumed within the law.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I promote drug use, it undermines the government and what they want. Pills, pot or crack anyone?


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Nothing is worse when one of the workers comes to work hungover smelling like booze.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Elephante said:


> Nothing is worse when one of the workers comes to work hungover smelling like booze.


Yeah there is lots worse......like when the guy shows up drunk or high. 

Many of the pot smokers I know....MANY..... not all......simply CANNOT get through an entire work day with heading to the truck for a toke or two. 

I like drug testing. If nothing else.....it weeds out (pardon the pun) the guys that I just mentioned from the guys who can stay clean long enough to pass the test.....they are the ones who can obviously control their usage. I have no issue with those guys.

I have the same issue with the guy who shows up so hungover that he is just this side of still drunk.....or worse...is drinking on the job

Its my safety and I like to know that the guys I'm working with are serious about their safety too.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> Been snorting breath mints again, huh?


I can't help myself 



LegacyofTroy said:


> You make me sick


You know what makes me sick? When I clear the whole bong in one hit and get the spins. That makes me sick.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> I can't help myself
> 
> You know what makes me sick? When I clear the whole bong in one hit and get the spins. That makes me sick.


I used to keep a spray bottle of water by my bed in college for that very reason. Get the spins and spray yourself in the face a few times. Works I swear


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

I can pass any drug test given, Done Em all, I know difference between 2 finger bag and a 4 finger bag, I can cut that coke several times before you notice, , I treat my mushrooms like I do inspectors, feed Em sh*t and keep Em in the dark, uppers downers, whatevers ,.......except for crack.......I fail that....never done it.........


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

LegacyofTroy said:


> I can pass any drug test given, Done Em all, I know difference between 2 finger bag and a 4 finger bag, I can cut that coke several times before you notice, , I treat my mushrooms like I do inspectors, feed Em sh*t and keep Em in the dark, uppers downers, whatevers ,.......except for crack.......I fail that....never done it.........


As long as you cut it with ether I don't care...just kidding...kind of


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The drug test thing, drink about 2 gallons of water prior to taking. That passed me a number of times when I was dirty as sin.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> The drug test thing, drink about 2 gallons of water prior to taking. That passed me a number of times when I was dirty as sin.


They can reject a dilute sample.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

erics37 said:


> They can reject a dilute sample.


They can and they will every time. And reject it on temperature too so forget having a buddy pee for you and taping it to your leg


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Does it matter?


----------



## Urpes (Jan 3, 2013)

*lol*



99cents said:


> First of all, drop the attitude. I would never hire somebody who bases a career choice on drug testing.


Haha, it seems your the one with the attitude here. If you didn't like my post you didn't have to respond, like i said: "I'm sure theirs brainwashed folks reading this shaking their head in disapproval, and to you I have this to say: Unless you never have drink, have a smoke, or indulge in anything, you have no right to criticize me. " 

I'm sure you might have a drink once in a while, maybe a little heavy drinking on new years eve, maybe you smoke cigarettes too, hey I don't know. Odds are your doing something. I do not drink alcohol, smoke cigarettes, or drink coffee, it all disgust me to be quite honest.

It may seem that I may be basing my career choice off drug testing, but what I'm actually looking for is a career that doesn't delve into my personal life. I don't want to go to work worrying about anything. I couldn't care less if you 'can''t take me seriously' do you think I ****ing give two ****s what some random guy thinks? 




99cents said:


> And here's something else to consider: Every day we are on the job, people put their faith in us. If an accountant screws up he has maybe cost somebody some money. If WE screw up we could injure or even kill somebody.


From this I presume that your implying that I'm going to be doped up on the job and screw up resulting in someone's death...?

I clearly stated that I will NEVER smoke on the job, thats really not something I'd even want to do to begin with, yet you go on to make these accusations... 

Honestly talking to the older generation is like talking to a wall. 

You said comparisons between weed and alcohol are valid, yet you obviously favour alcohol; 

If one of your workers had a bunch of hits the night before, and another had a bunch of shots the night before, the one who had the bunch of shots is going to feel it in the morning. Now the user could be working at a normal rate, while the drunk is working tired and disoriented, lets say you have a drug test that morning - the user would be fired despite working normally, but the drunk would pass, and could simply say "I'm just tired" or something along those lines. It's a very vague example but you get what I'm trying to say.

I am not denying that weed does harm to the body but it's no where near the damage that all the legal 'drugs' do to you. Most of the 'facts' that people know about marijuana are completely outdated and inaccurate. A lot of people will, say well if it isn't so bad why is it still illegal? The answer to that, like most things is MONEY. However the question itself is idiotic. Things that are legal aren't necessarily good for you..

Drug Deaths (2011)

Alcohol; 2,500,000 (including driving-related deaths)
Cigarettes: 443,000 (49,000 second-hand) 
Caffeine: 5000-6000 
Marijuana (could only find between 2000~2007): 26 (all accidents) 

If it seems that im getting defensive it's because I'm quite used to the stigma and prejudiced attached to smoking marijuana, this is a debate I have quite often. 

My point of all of this is that I am not in anyway a less hard worker then someone who is a non-user, my private life, and work life are separate, and thats the way I want it to remain, so it was necessary for me to ask this question.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool story bro. Let us know when you're serious.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

although i do not use it myself one of my guys (cancer patient) uses it on occasion because it settles the nausea problem he gets from chemo.

i do have issues if a person shows up drunk or showing signs of under the influence. and will have them driven home after taking their vehicle keys first


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

It doesn't really matter wether it's legal or not here in Colorado. If I pop dirty on a whizz quiz then I lose my job. In fact it states pretty clearly in the law that employers still have the right to drug test and discriminate against pot smokers.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

buddhakii said:


> It doesn't really matter wether it's legal or not here in Colorado. If I pop dirty on a whizz quiz then I lose my job. In fact it states pretty clearly in the law that employers still have the right to drug test and discriminate against pot smokers.


The hell it don't. What law are you talking about? I though marijuana was legalized in CO?

If I sign a contract that says I will refrain from smoking marijuana and I test positive, I can and most likely lose my job.

I get hired to work in Colorado and I go to work and get a drug test that gets me fired, I am finding the very best lawyer in town.
I can imagine all the lawyers licking their chops over this so called "legal" pot.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Since everyone else is sounding off, I will too.
#1- I'd rather deal,with a guy that burns the chronic than a guy drinking to get his buzz. 
#2- Marijuana is definitely over criminalized. The benefits are far greater than that of alcohol.
But I will say that I agree with AmishElectrician. Weed is better than alcohol, but in a general sense is still illegal. If you are willing to break laws that can put you in jail, how can I trust that you won't steal copper or tools? How can I trust that you won't take unnecessary risks that won't put others in harms way or damage property?

All drug testing is about is finding a way out for companies in case of an accident. They don't test for coke and horse. I say legalize and nationalize the herbal industry.


I neither get high or drink.........anymore.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

> Haha, it seems your the one with the attitude here. If you didn't like my post you didn't have to respond, like i said: "I'm sure theirs brainwashed folks reading this shaking their head in disapproval, and to you I have this to say: Unless you never have drink, have a smoke, or indulge in anything, you have no right to criticize me. "
> 
> I'm sure you might have a drink once in a while, maybe a little heavy drinking on new years eve, maybe you smoke cigarettes too, hey I don't know. Odds are your doing something. I do not drink alcohol, smoke cigarettes, or drink coffee, it all disgust me to be quite honest.
> 
> It may seem that I may be basing my career choice off drug testing, but what I'm actually looking for is a career that doesn't delve into my personal life. I don't want to go to work worrying about anything. I couldn't care less if you 'can''t take me seriously' do you think I ****ing give two ****s what some random guy thinks?


With the exception of the odd coffee or beer, I don't do drugs either. The difference being when I do consume drugs they are legal. Like it or not that is the reality. Having worked in this trade in many different areas, I can tell you many people don't care what you do on your spare time. If you want to go work for the oil companies and live on their camps and drive on their roads, they want to make damn sure you don't do anything they don't approve of. Hell, some of these places don't even allow regular drinkers.



> If it seems that im getting defensive it's because I'm quite used to the stigma and prejudiced attached to smoking marijuana, this is a debate I have quite often.
> 
> My point of all of this is that I am not in anyway a less hard worker then someone who is a non-user, my private life, and work life are separate, and thats the way I want it to remain, so it was necessary for me to ask this question.


In all honesty, I smoked pot when I started in the trade. The guys I worked with were all the same as me, and I'm sure if you look hard enough you can find someone who will hire you.

Why did I stop? Every job worth applying for was drug testing. My company couldn't give a rats ass what I did on my time, but their clients do. And for most companies they aren't going to bother having 2 groups of people for different jobs, some who smoke pot and others who don't. 

Like Vintage Sounds said, come back if you are serious.


----------



## T.Jack (Sep 5, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> The hell it don't. What law are you talking about? I though marijuana was legalized in CO?
> 
> If I sign a contract that says I will refrain from smoking marijuana and I test positive, I can and most likely lose my job.
> 
> ...


Just because it is legal at the state level does NOT mean it is decriminalized. That will have to be done on the federal level.

(6) Employers, driving, minors and control of property.
(a) NOTHING IN THIS SECTION IS INTENDED TO REQUIRE AN EMPLOYER TO PERMIT OR ACCOMMODATE THE USE, CONSUMPTION, POSSESSION, TRANSFER, DISPLAY, TRANSPORTATION, SALE OR GROWING OF MARIJUANA IN THE WORKPLACE *OR TO AFFECT THE ABILITY OF EMPLOYERS TO HAVE POLICIES RESTRICTING THE USE OF MARIJUANA BY EMPLOYEES.*

When it's laid out like that in the amendment, you couldn't even get the very worst lawyer in town to take your case.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

T.Jack said:


> Just because it is legal at the state level does NOT mean it is decriminalized. That will have to be done on the federal level.
> 
> (6) Employers, driving, minors and control of property.
> (a) NOTHING IN THIS SECTION IS INTENDED TO REQUIRE AN EMPLOYER TO PERMIT OR ACCOMMODATE THE USE, CONSUMPTION, POSSESSION, TRANSFER, DISPLAY, TRANSPORTATION, SALE OR GROWING OF MARIJUANA IN THE WORKPLACE *OR TO AFFECT THE ABILITY OF EMPLOYERS TO HAVE POLICIES RESTRICTING THE USE OF MARIJUANA BY EMPLOYEES.*
> ...


I see your point and the law. What document are you pasting from?
My point was when I get hired if I sign a contract to refrain from illegal drug use then a positive drug test would be legal grounds for dismissal.

If I do not sign a contract with my employer, then I would see no way a failed drug test could legally affect my employment.

You are absolutely correct that the federal government must take action for the welfare of the legal pot industry.
We have a President who openly admits to drug use as a youth and smoked marijuana.
He knows, Clinton and Bust all knew there was nothing wrong with pot.
They only knew that legalizing pot would put many out of work and employ only a few.
This is why it is not legal. The enforcement, judicial and the interventionists would see their jobs dwindle under federal legal pot.

It is the duty of this president, by executive order to first stop any further marijuana arrests and secondly find the resolve to actually sign marijuana into legal existence.
He needs to address this as he addressed gay marriage. Address it with support and subsequent action.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

More people die from prescription drugs than banned drugs. 

We should be more concerned about that than some apathetic pothead.


----------



## ausha (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a known fact that virtually all pot heads started out in life drinking,,, MILK...... We need to ban it, then test for it too. These tests are big violation of the 4th Amendment ; a waste of time / money; and just what Big Brother wants. Plus have not made a better work place.


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

I just wish my boss would start smoking weed...


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

Stickshaker said:


> I just wish my boss would start smoking weed...


Be careful what you wish for.....


----------



## aliusneo123 (Feb 22, 2014)

i have a stupid question. what happens if u test positive for marijuana in the d and a test after call out.do you have to inform someone about it?can u pick up another call if you think its cleared your system?What happens to your out of work number,and does it affect you in any way in regards with the union.Thanks in advance for the clarification..


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Re the original questions: In BC the Mines will test you when you first start for alcohol, weed, amphetamines, heroin and coke. All the places I've worked or heard about with pre-employment screening will also pee test you for those things whenever you are involved in a metal-metal incident and sometimes (at their discretion basically) for other incidents. 

They can also test you on demand if they think you have come to work impaired. And they can also test everyone if they figure they have a problem. There was a bit of a kerfluffle at Highland Valley copper last year when JV Drivers and Fluor brought in drug sniffing dogs to scan employees, lockers automobiles and work areas. At least a couple employees were let go after the searches uncovered coke and pot (The articles say "sent home" but the duration of that stay was permanent).


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Threads like these just hammer home the damage of a generation of social engineering.

Speaking as someone who has come full circle, it's the biggest crock there is 

You'd all spend your time just as well vetting folks on their choice of lunch drinks 

Bottom line, you either _control your sh*t, or it controls you_

Give me a worker who's _captain of his ship_, and i'm good to go....


~CS~


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

We get drug and alcohol tested for site access. The only reason you will get tested again is if there is an accident causing injury or damage to equipment or material.


----------



## aliusneo123 (Feb 22, 2014)

and what happens if u fail the pre acess test?are u banned from that site?is there any consequences wit the union??


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

We are a non-union company. 

If you don't pass you don't get access to the site and you sit at home. 

I've never failed, nor do I know anyone that has. 
I don't know what the consequences are. 

I have a young family and I can't afford to sit at home. I used to partake in all kinds of extra curricular activities before I became a family man so working and supporting my family is more important to me than anything else.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Pault said:


> We get drug and alcohol tested for site access. The only reason you will get tested again is if there is an accident causing injury or damage to equipment or material.


Because pinning the litigant tail on the worker donkey is the first move the insurance cabal is going to make Paul

~CS~


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh no I totally understand that CS... Have to blame somebody


----------

